# House Design for Men



## jar546 (Jan 17, 2021)

I love the layout!


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2021)

Forgot the Media room, code says it shall be 50 % of sq ft of floor plan.

Plus motorcycle shop area, with lift.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Bedroom needs direct access to bathroom.


----------



## steveray (Jan 3, 2022)

Bedroom can't open directly to the garage..


----------

